

Star Citizen's client will be a 100 GB download - allending
http://www.polygon.com/2015/3/12/8198615/star-citizens-client-will-be-a-100gb-download

======
richardjdare
That would be a ~70 hour download through my rural UK broadband connection! It
would be quicker for me to fly to the USA, visit the devs in person and ask
them to copy it to an external drive.

I understand why games are getting bigger, but there are going to be
accessibility issues for a lot of people. I am often reluctant to tie up my
family broadband connection for hours on end to download a big game. I find
myself choosing small indie titles instead simply because they are more
convenient to download.

~~~
GotenXiao
It would be quicker still to go to their Manchester office and get a copy from
there! (Plus I believe they plan to have boxed copies when it comes out.) CIG
now have offices in Manchester (aka Foundry 42); Germany (made up of many
former Crytek employees); Austin, TX; Santa Monica, CA. They also use third-
party studios in Montréal (Turbulent) and Denver, CO (Illfonic, formerly known
to the community as [REDACTED]), as well as Moon Collider, who write the AI
middleware Kythera. Plus various 3D artists who do contract work for the
project. I think they're past 300 people working on it, including people who
aren't directly employed by CIG.

This is quite possibly the most ambitious game project in history. It's got a
team to match. And a total filesize!

------
socceroos
I'm not going to be surprised if it's over that - compression included.

What does surprise me is that people find the natural progression of data
required for a game surprising.... We've recently had the push by
manufacturers to get consumers interested in 4K and 8K displays. Sure, GPUs
will need to catch up, but it is expected that game designers will be
supporting 4K, 8K and 16K textures IMHO.

Edit: I'm looking forward to the game! :)

------
taylorling
I just saw the gameplay of it and I am impressed! That's really justified the
size - the details are just amazing!

Check out the gameplay here:
[https://youtu.be/u9ishNVyV4k](https://youtu.be/u9ishNVyV4k)

